# Carebelle Fl. Inshore



## mudmanh41 (Sep 19, 2008)

I have a house on the Carabelle River rented 10/11/08 to 10/19/08 . I have never fished this part of Flordia. Looking for some tips on inshore for Trout and Reds in the area.Not looking to go to far offshore as I will be in a 17 ft Whaler thats 30 years old.

Thanks Mudmanh41


----------



## Hunk (Sep 19, 2008)

I do a trip to the area once or twice a year. Love it. Great fishing... you can catch trout on a lot of spots, there are a few humps, breaks, etc you can find on most maps within the bay. Also fishing under the causeway bridge or under the old bridges that are fallen down are great for reds... mouth of the cut is great on both sides. good luck let me know how you do, I'm going down in November.


----------



## mark1152 (Sep 19, 2008)

I have rented that house before and was going to again for the week of 10/8-10-15 but someone beat me to it.  I enjoyed it, its not fancy but I liked being on the river.  Walk down to the dock, jump in the boat and go.

West of the pass, inside of the island, are grass flats that I have caught trout.

Within 5 miles of the pass, outside of dog island in 30 feet of water have caught grouper trolling stretch 25's or 30's.

ONE MORE TIME WRECK N29 42.383 W84 37.388 36.0 ft 
I have caught grouper, cobia, sharks, kings.  Thats why I like that area, if the weather is good you can run out of the pass and within 5 miles catch some nice fish.  If things start to get rough run back to the bay in a few minutes.

I will be down there about the same time I think.  Good Luck


----------



## mudmanh41 (Sep 19, 2008)

*carrabelle*

Mark,
  I will be down there with my brother,wife and son.We will have two boats with us a 17 carolina skiff and my 17 ft whaler.If you are down there at that time e-mail the board. I will have a computer with me.Thanks for the Info.

Mudmanh41


----------



## mark1152 (Sep 20, 2008)

Me, my son, my brother, his son and my wife are going to be there.  We are renting a house up by eastpoint but my boat is at the carrabelle boat club.  Did you rent from Jeanne?  Boat is a 1984 pursuit with diesels.


----------



## mudmanh41 (Sep 20, 2008)

Yes I rented the house from Jeanne.Not bad for a hundred a day.We are going down on Sat and coming home the following Sunday.


----------



## mudmanh41 (Sep 20, 2008)

Are you talking about this house?http://www.vrbo.com/98208   Vacation rentals by owner is a pretty good site for finding houses down there.It also works good for the Georgia coast.

Mud


----------



## mudmanh41 (Sep 20, 2008)

Mark,
  Looks like you are set up to go offshore with that rig. I trade you a day on the flats for a day offshore weather permetting.

Mud


----------



## mark1152 (Sep 20, 2008)

Thats the house.   We had a house out on st. george island for a week.  I wanted to stay a few more days because of the weather we had and jeannie let me have that house for just the cleaning fee, nice lady.

As far as trading days inshore/offshore that sounds good.  Like you said the weather is the key.  In april most of the crew were green most of the time.  After they jumped on a plane to go back up north it layed down and was perfect.  Thats why we stayed 2 more days.  My nephew is Navy and I was for 15 years, neither of us has a problem with seasickness.

I won't burn 30 gallons of fuel getting out there and turn around and go in becuase someone doesn't feel good.  I put stropimine(sp) patchs on my inlaws when they go.  But you have to put them on the night before and you have to get a prescription for them.


----------



## d-a (Sep 20, 2008)

Try here for some more info about inshore fishing that area.  http://www.bigbendfishing.net/phpBB3/index.php

d-a


----------



## d-a (Sep 20, 2008)

Mark  you ever hit the Blue water and troll? 

d-a


----------



## mark1152 (Sep 21, 2008)

I bought the boat in pensacola last year and drove it over.  We stayed in panama city one night, carrabelle the 
next, and then kept it steinhatchee until july of this year.
  We trolled deep water between pcola and pc.  Caught dolphin, wahoo and kings.  I had a trip to the middle grounds scheduled but my fishing partner backed out.  Just learning the offshore area around carrabelle now.  My last boat was 19 foot.


----------



## mudmanh41 (Sep 21, 2008)

Mark,
  I sent you an e-mail with my contact info.Call me sometime.

Mud


----------



## d-a (Sep 21, 2008)

Mark 

If you ever need an extra person will all his own tackle to hit the middle grounds let me know.  I am planning to get a big enough boat for the middle grounds after the first of the year.

d-a


----------



## Hunk (Sep 22, 2008)

man that boat makes me jelious...  I really need to get an offshore fishing boat but I live in N. Georgia and Lake Lanier would be the only place to really use one here... Need suggestions for selling the idea to wife. Good luck guys... hope you get some good fish.


----------



## mudmanh41 (Oct 3, 2008)

Going to be leaving Oct 11th for this trip.Anyone got anymore tips.
TIA  Pat


----------



## mark1152 (Oct 3, 2008)

some online charts you can look at
http://www.charts.noaa.gov/OnLineViewer/11401.shtml
http://www.charts.noaa.gov/OnLineViewer/11404.shtml


----------



## mudmanh41 (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks Mark for the charts. I ready to go now.But still have to wait a week.It can't get here fast enough.

Pat


----------



## coldwatter (Oct 13, 2008)

*Windy*

Well we have been here since Sat pm the wind has not let up or slacked at all 15 to 20 ene. boats are too small for the bay in these conditions going up the river seems to be the only option.Open to suggestions????????


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 13, 2008)

coldwatter said:


> Well we have been here since Sat pm the wind has not let up or slacked at all 15 to 20 ene. boats are too small for the bay in these conditions going up the river seems to be the only option.Open to suggestions????????



Drive east on 98 to Lanark.  There is a little marina there.  It is more protected that Carrabelle.  If that isn't protected enough drive west on 98 and look at Appalachicola Bay.  Depending on the wind, you can launch from Appalachicola or ride across the bridge and launch from St. George's island.  Should find some protected water.  If not, keep going to Port St. Joe and look at St. Joe Bay.  You can launch one side from Port ST. Joe or ride out Cape San Blas and launch out of the state park.  If you haven't found fishable water yet, its time to get friendly with the wife.


----------



## coldwatter (Oct 13, 2008)

thanks Muducker, We had pretty much come to the same conclusion. Gonna try to get over behind Dog Island in the am.


----------



## Hunk (Oct 14, 2008)

I'll be down on the first of November, leave some fish for me guys!!!!


----------



## Mac (Sep 25, 2010)

I know a old thread, but some good info  TTT


----------

